# what common grasse are okay for my sulcatas



## mtdavis817254 (Jul 26, 2008)

i am waiting on my bermuda to finish growing, but when i need grasses i try to find crab grass, saint agustine, and any other grass/weed that looks hardy. Are any of these grasse dangerous to my toroises???


----------



## Crazy1 (Jul 26, 2008)

Picking plants from yards and parks you have to be careful they are not sprayed with chemicals or fertilzers.
There are several places to get list of foods for Sulcatas
Here are some grasses OK for sulcatas: 
Grasslike plants and grasses 
Barnyardgrass-Echinochloa crus-galli
Bentgrasses Ã¢â‚¬â€œ Agrostis spp.
Bermuda- Cynodon dactylon
Bluegrass, annual- Poa annua
Blue grama Ã¢â‚¬â€œ Bouteloua gracillis
Big Bluestem Ã¢â‚¬â€œ Andropogon gerardi
Rromegrass Ã¢â‚¬â€œ Bromus inermis
Buffalo grass Ã¢â‚¬â€œ Stenotaphrum
Chufa, or Yellow Nut Grass Ã¢â‚¬â€œ Cyperus esculentus
Chouchgrass Ã¢â‚¬â€œ Agropyron repens
Crabgrass Ã¢â‚¬â€œ Digitari
Tall Fescue Ã¢â‚¬â€œ Festuca arundinacea
Blue Fescue Ã¢â‚¬â€œ Festuca glauca
Goosegrass Ã¢â‚¬â€œ Eleusine indica
Indian Ricegrass Ã¢â‚¬â€œ Oryzopsis hymenoides
Johnson grass Ã¢â‚¬â€œ Sorghum halepense
Kleingrass Ã¢â‚¬â€œ Panicum coloratum L.
Oatgrasses
Orchard Ã¢â‚¬â€œDactylis glomerata
Pearl Millet- Pennisetum glaucum
Pangolagrass Ã¢â‚¬â€œ Digitaria decumbens
Peppergrass Ã¢â‚¬â€œ Lepidium spp.
Quackgrass Ã¢â‚¬â€œ Agropyron repens
Rye
Eastern Gamegrass Ã¢â‚¬â€œ Tripsacum dactyloides
Sweet vernal gr4ass Anthozanthum odoratum
Timothy Ã¢â‚¬â€œ Phieum pretense
Wild oats Ã¢â‚¬â€œ Avena fatua
Weeping lovegrass Ã¢â‚¬â€œEragrostis curvula
Buffalo grass (Buchloe dactyloides)
Little Bluestem (Andropogon scoparious)
Western wheatgrass (Agropyron smithii)
Arizona Fescue (Festuca arizonica)
Lawn Fescue (Festuca arundinacea)
Sheep Fescue (Festuca ovina)
Creeping Red Fescue (Festuca rubra)

Some Info from http://www.turtlecafe.com/ediblelandscaping.htm
Also try
http://www.africantortoise.com/
http://www.sulcata-station.org/faq.html
There are lots of other foods besides grasses to feed your sully but Grasses should make up about 75% of its diet.
these sites list grasses as well as other foods good for them. Most of these sites have a Poison list for your Sully as well. 
Hope this helps.


----------

